# Denver City Park Criterium Sunday, June 3rd



## kinglh (Oct 28, 2005)

Just an update for everyone, the 2007 City Park Criterium now has close to $6000 in cash and prizes and is growing. This includes more than $2300 in cash, $1300 in Turin Gift Certificates and tons of cool prizes.

In addition, we have a free kid's race at noon, City Park Jazz in the evening and (of course) spectacular racing! Come on down, bring the kids, watch the pros and have a go at the 36th annual City Park Criterium/Colorado Master's Championship!

Check out http://www.rockymountainroadclub.org for details


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

We went down and had fun. Our 5YO did the kids race. She's all excited to tell her friends about her first race. The ribbon along with the poster and a few pictures of her will be going to daycare on Friday for Show-and-share.

Thanks, Chain


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Here are a few photos from the crit:

View attachment 90408

View attachment 90409

View attachment 90410

View attachment 90411


Somebody had a taco before lunch. 
View attachment 90412


A caption this photo contest:
View attachment 90413


The kids race,
View attachment 90414

View attachment 90415

Virtual handlbars - a test to see if he really needs them:
View attachment 90416


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

i saw that there was a lot of big camera lenses there, anybody know if there is a website of the pics from this race??


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.markwoolcottphotography.com/racing-page-index.htm is the only one listed on teton. And I believe there is a pic of you in there.


----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------

